# first diarrhea , then constipation , then diarrhea



## inhfibs (May 12, 2004)

i don't know what to doI am a student so i cant go to the bathroom all the time because we can only go once in each classi am having a lot of trouble with that.In the morning i have diarrhea and that is horrible for class. and when i can't go it gives me gas which the other students can hear. Which is ruining my school day.What is also a problem is I am always hungry. So my stomach starts growling after my 3rd class, and the kids mistake that for gas.Then after lunch in school, I get constipated. Then i get diarrhea and a lot of gas.Can anyone help me. Please i can't deal with this anymore. It's ruining my life.Please someone reply please


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I can relate to the rough mornings. Some of the things to make it better you could try are watching what you eat the night before, and stop eating after a certain time of the night. Also maybe take some Immodium before you go to sleep, so its in your system at least.Also in the morning try getting up and moving around 1hr-2hrs before you have to leave for school, just to get moving and maybe you can empty your bowels before you leave.Also ask your doctor about how much Immodium you can take, and if you can take Phazyme, which is a good anti-gas/bloating drug. Good luck


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

Phazyme or gas-x sound like good things to consider- also, if you eat gassy vegetables like broccoli, cabbage, beans or onions try taking Beano with them, it really helps reduce the amount of gas produced which can help reduce the rumbling as well. I would also try to figure out whether certain foods are causing you trouble- things like wheat, milk, fruits or vegetables for instance.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

How old are you? Have you been to the doctor about this? Lots of young people, especially pre- and adolescent kids get ignored by doctors (and often parents) who say it's 'nerves' or a way of getting out of school. Go to the library and get a copy of The First Year: IBS by Heather von Vorous. She had ibs as a very young child and has ideas for dealing with parents and doctors as well as diet ideas you can follow on your own. As a young person, you don't want medicine--you want to know what you can eat with your friends and not have a blowout! Good luck!


----------

